
Which European Football League Is More Competitive, 2018/19? - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/jamie/football-stats
======
KyleOS
If people like the topic, I'd love to continue the analysis of the leagues
over the past 2 decades, incorporating economic as well as performance stats.

------
zimpenfish
Some explanation of why GF/GA ratio can be taken as a proxy for
competitiveness would be good - it's not immediately obvious to me that it is.

